# Random Zahlen unter Java



## bRainLaG (3. November 2010)

Hallo ich versuche grade irgendwie mir in ein Array Random Zahlen schreiben zu lassen, kriege aber an einer Stelle immer einen Fehler:

public void random(int [] array){

        for(int k=0; k<20; k++){
            Random r =new Random();
            int rand  = r.next(int);
            array[k] = rand;

        }

    }
bei int rand = r.next(int); bekomme ich einen Fehler obwohl ich syntaktisch keinen sehe kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Maddin (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich denke, der Befehl, den du meinst, heißt 
	
	
	



```
r.nextInt()
```
 und nicht 
	
	
	



```
r.next(int)
```
r.next(int) würde sowieso keinen sinn machen... Schau dir am besten einfach mal die Api an.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## bRainLaG (3. November 2010)

Doof gemacht  stimmt lesen sollte man können. 
Ich habe aber nach wie vor das Problem das mein Array nur mit 0 gefüllt wird 


```
public void random(int [] array){

        for(int k=0; k==array.length; k++){
            Random r =new Random();
            int rand  = r.nextInt();
            array[k] = rand;
            
        }

    }
```


----------



## sebastianb (3. November 2010)

Das liegt daran, dass dein Abbruchkriterium nicht stimmt.


```
for(int k=0;k<array.length;k++)
```

Alternativ kannst Du auch wie folgt Dein Array mit Random Zahlen befüllen. In diesem Fall werden Zufallszahlen zwischen 1 und 6 (jeweils inklusiv) generiert.


```
public void random(int[] array)
   {
      for(int k=0;k<array.length;k++)
      {
         array[k]=((int)(Math.random()*6)+1);
      }
   }
```

Gruß S.


----------



## bRainLaG (3. November 2010)

Ahh manchmal bin ich so blind vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

